# early morning anxiety, how do you cope?



## miranda

hi all,do any of you have tips for lessening early morning anxiety? i have no trouble falling asleep or sleeping through the night but i often wake about 30 mins before my alarm. as soon as i wake up i feel my heart beating in my midsection, my tummy feels tight and soon my gut starts moving and gurgling. this morning it was so bad i felt my midsection quivering for about 15 mins. i wasn't cold or anything just super anxious.during the day i'm fairly relaxed, i never have panic attacks. i am just constantly waking up in a tense, frightful state and it's so frustrating!btw - i am two weeks into listening to mikes ibs tapes, so far no positive changes, in fact increased IBS-D and increased anxiety. but i am still very hopeful as i have a long ways to go still.thanks! miranda


----------



## scottyswotty

have you tried meditation? see my post in this sub-forum. Doing it at night before sleep and upon waking WILL help. It seems no one here has given it ago. I can't understand why?!


----------



## sadone

miranda







i can relate: anxiety is a big problem for me...mornings are particularly hard...starting a new day is daunting.things i do to cope with this morning anxiety:1. stretches...say you wake up before your alarm again, use that time to stretch.2. warm shower3. allow myself lots of time in the morning to get ready (in all ways, mentally, emotionally, physically...) for work4. have a morning routine5. have a good sized breakfast6. maybe read a little7. give my cat hugs8. listen to the corny morning radio (even though it's really corny--i feel more connected to the outside world this way--preparing me to face it)9. step outside for a couple of minutes and just breathwell, i don't know if this was any help...but good luck regardless!


----------



## charmedimsure

Great suggestions Minimum! Thanks!


----------



## sadone

good! this 'anxiety-monster' is relentless...i find every little thing that helps make life more relaxing helps keep 'him' in check in the long run...if anyone's interested...i just got this book called "the little book of inner space: your guide to finding personal peace" by stafford whiteaker---it's small, but full of things we can do to find some calm in our hectic lives...sample:"learn to take time...the clock should not measure out your life...make time your servant, not your master...there is nothing so important in your life that it cannot wait a little longer...the world and its worries will still be there...be late at least once a week."


----------



## shammy71

This is my first post and I am new to the group.IBS-D has ruled my life.This honestly is the most agonizing part of my day. I live in New York City and take the subway to work, if I have any feeling at all that I will not make my 30 minute commute without problems, I will try to wait until I feel safe. I will never eat breakfast until I am actually at the office and know that I have no appointments outside. After lunch, I usually have to go again. On the days I do not, I feel normal and usually know I will be ok for the rest of the day. I do find routines are best for me, but when an attack happens I feel depressed that I cannot control my body.I look forward to sharing more with you all in order to understand this more.


----------



## Karen Pollock

Are you watching what you eat? I find that I've cut out certain foods and my D has decreased a great deal and that helps reduce my anxiety. I'm doing the tapes and I think they are great! Its really helped my relax. But I also work at home and don't have to "be somewhere at a certain time" anymore so that REALLY helps to.Good Luck.


----------



## california123

Get on anti-anxiety meds for awhile. It will calm down your system and give you a chance to regroup. There is no reason to live with this!


----------



## AlmostFamous

I have that anxiety in the morning too. For me a big help was leaving more time to get ready in the morning. You'd be surprised- knowing you have that extra ten minutes before having to step out the door helps a lot!


----------



## california123

How does an extra ten minutes help if you need to hit the toilet 6 times in an hour? Xanax stopped my D because it was anxiety-induced not IBS like my GI said. Thank God for psychiatrists. Take care.


----------



## Cousin Jenny

My D is anxiety induced too, but I've been very bad since Christmas. My doctor had to leave the area suddenly, and I think this caused my problem. I started taking Caltrate every day, [read about it on here] and it's done wonders for me, maybe getting used to a new doctor has a lot to do with how I feel, but I still think the Caltrate has helped. The mornings have always been the worst time for me, leaving the house early is a no no, most days. I suffered so much stress when my children lived at home, I felt responsible for them getting up and off to work everyday. If it rained I drove my son to the rail station. this was a nightmare for me, it wasn't far to go, but it felt like climbing Mount Everest to me. Thankfully I only have myself to deal with in the mornings, except when hubby & I are going away, then everything has to wait for me, and that can cause anxiety too. This site has been a Godsend to me, just knowing others have the same problems makes it easier to deal with.Lowenna


----------



## BonnieRamona

The dread in the pit of my stomach is there every morning. I have a job and though I am single, life should be OK at this time. But the anxiety is always there and my whole unhappy past is always with me. I love this site because I hear about others with the anxiety attacks, IBS, depression and know I am not alone. I wish there was an easy answer to this so we could all be well and happy and normal. It is like we are a separate species. I have withdrawn from life in many ways. I miss out on so much because I just can't participate out of fear and IBS symptoms that never leave me. I want to curl up in a ball and hide some days.


----------



## california123

Dear Bonnie,You said " wish there was an easy answer to this so we could all be well and happy and normal."There is an easy answer--go to a psychiatrist, get on anti-anxiety meds and get on with your life. You can get your life back. Take care.


----------



## miranda

great suggestions minimum! thanks for sharing. i am trying some deep breathing to calm my nerves before i get out of bed.i have never meditated...don't really know what that entails any resources?bonnie: i can relate, my life should be great too. my job is good, i have friends, etc... i just get stuck in these anxiety ruts and i just cry sometimes...i miss going to restaurants, eating out makes me sooo nervous. i even have a secret hiding spot for immodium in my wallet lol!


----------



## BonnieRamona

thank you miranda-van re: anxiety ruts (good description) I inherited a bad nervous system so it doesn't take much to turn me into a tense mess. I don't believe there is a simple cure all for this. I have friends on anti-anxiety meds who are still constantly fussing and worried and having trouble with life. I do have spells/times where I can't function too well so I just stay in and do nothing until it eases up a bit so I can carry on. It is best to get busy at something that I enjoy but the hard part is getting started so times it can't be done.Minimum has great a great morning helps, easing into the day in a more relaxed way is nice rather then a jump-start wake-up, get dressed and charge out the door to work.


----------



## california123

Hello all,I'm sorry that I was rude and abrupt but I so much want you all to know that anxiety can be controlled, you don't have to live half a life. The right medication can make an enormous difference, and it can be tapered off as you learn the skills to change the way you deal with others and yourself so anxiety does not become the dominant force. I am frustrated that so many people have demonized Xanax to the point people would rather suffer and turn into hermits than take a medication that could truly improve their lives. It saved mine. I wish the best for all of you. Take care.


----------



## miranda

hi california,don't get frustrated, i think as long as you provide your story and your suggestions you have done your part for the others on this BB. i think if there is one single lesson i have learned from reading this board it is "what's good for the gander may not be good for the goose".M


----------



## sadone

california: it's great that meds have helped YOU deal with anxiety...really...but don't assume that the rest of us haven't tried any because we are trying other alternatives to dealing with anxiety(i myself have tried many) and don't assume that meds are the answer for everyone...


----------



## california123

Hi Min, I have been very surprised by the very small number of people who have tried Xanax, one of the few true anti-anxiety meds that acts quickly and in fact is known to quell anxiety in most people if taken at the necessary dosage. On BackFire's survey of what people had tried, I think only a couple mentioned Xanax. I know a lot of people have tried SSRIs, but that's a different group of meds. I only getstrident with people who say they've been miserable virtually forever, have always had anxiety etc. They can do 500 other things, but if the anxiety keeps triggering their brain, the D will not go away. Take care.


----------



## AlmostFamous

I just had a thought- what if you tell yourself when you wake up that you can take comfort in knowing you made it through yesterday, so today is going to be just like yesterday and be fine. If that makes any sense!


----------



## quart66

I have to agree with BonnieRamona - It's the sense of dread in the morning thats the worst for me. I don't know if it's caused by my IBS or anxiety or both, but it is the worst feeling in the world and know way to begin a day. Sometimes it's bad enough that i'd like to just lay there and never get up again in my life, but we know thats impossible, work and the rest of life in general forces us to move.


----------



## alixmorgan

Hi everyone! I'm the new IBS kid on the block. I've been reading all your thoughts and am soooo there with you all. Morning is the worst for me, sometimes I feel like I won't make it to work and want to just freak out! I breathe slowly and roll all the car windows down even in the winter. People driving by must think I'm a nut-bar but oh well welcome to IBS world, so whatever works right? Ha!


----------



## Guest

Hypnosis is a great tool in monitoring and managing anxiety levels.


----------



## Vicky19

i get really anxious too and it affects my stomach which is not good for the ibs. im going to spain this afternoon and feel sick to the pit of my stomach. have booked to see the doctor in a few hrs coz the nausea is really bad.


----------



## Maria Z

Hi,I'm new to the anxiety forum. I've been a regular with the IBS-D group in the past, however. I'm here because my anxiety has spun so far out of control, and I wanted to hear of others experiences. Around April, I had a panic attack, which I hadn't had for quite a long time. I had been on .5 mg. (three times per day) of Ativan for anxiety for about 3 or 4 years,which helped keep the panic at bay, and I take medication for IBS diarrhea. I am one of the members of the Lotronex Action Group, just as an FYI.After April, all of my meds just suddenly stopped working for me. I became increasingly anxious. Saw a new psychiatrist and tried different antidepressants, which I have not had any success with. They make me more anxious, and I can't tolerate the side effects. The only one I have not tried yet is Effexor. That may come next. I am now taking 2 mg. total(.5 mg. four times per day) of Ativan, and my anxiety level is still very high. At other times I feel very, very depressed. I checked into a clinic back in June (the absolute hardest decision I've ever had to make in my life - and the scariest)to get help on getting on the right meds. I tried doing this at home, but it was just too difficult and it wasn't fair to put my family through all of the ups and downs. Unfortunately, the clinic ended up weaning me off of my Klonopin (which is another benzodiazepine)because that's what they like to do. I was on a low dose, and it was my choice to let them take me off of it to begin with. I figured if there's something better out there, then fine; let's do it. They put me on a "mood stabilizer" (because of my lack of success with the antidepressants) called Trileptal, which made me terribly fatigued, weak and sick. I came home just to end up back at my psychiatrists office. He put me on another "mood stabilizer" called Lamictal, which made me even more depressed. I finally ended up back on 2 mg. of Ativan, which is what I am on now along with my GI medication.The problem now is I am still extremely anxious and it is feeding or causing the depression in my opinion. However, yesterday my psych doc game me Xanax, which I took years ago for panic attacks but only on an "as needed" basis. He wants me to start taking .5 mg. four times per day because he believes taking it regularly is the way to go - not as needed. I notice some of you do take Xanax. I'm afraid of it only because of all of the things you hear about how addictive it is, yet all of the benzos are physically and psychologically addictive even if you are not an addict. I've never had an addiction, but am terrified of this even though I need relief desperately. I even used to smoke cigarettes many years ago, and I quit cold turkey with no problems.I'm wondering how many of you take Xanax on a regular basis, how much, and for how long you've been on it. I did have success with the Ativan (Lorazepam - generic) for quite a while, and am hoping that the Xanax will relieve this horrible anxiety I am constantly living with every single day and, like many of you, especially in the morning. MORNINGS ARE HORRIBLE! I, too, have the IBS D and the anxiety in the morning.I would appreciate some good news from anyone that can help because I am feeling very desperate at this point. I'm running out of options and guess I just need to know that it's O.K. to take the Xanax. I know I'll be needing it long-term so I'm really scared about it not working for me in the long run.The person who takes the Effexor, was it hard for you to wean off of the Xanax once you were on the Effexor? How long did you take the Xanax before you got on Effexor? Also, did the Effexor make you really tired? I've heard that from a lot of people. And how many mg. of Effexor did you end up on?Thank you all so much for listening to me ramble on like this. I have a family to take care of and it's been a living hell here over the last few months. We have not had a summer this year - no vacations, nothing. I had to have my mom come to town to help me out at home because I became so non-functional. I have a young son at home, and it makes it extremely difficult to function. School starts next week, and I am terrified of what's to come. Fortunately, I do not work outside the home at this time.Thank you all for your help.Maria


----------



## Tiss

Maria, I wouldn't give a fig about what others say about benzos. Some people gotta have them to function and they owe no one an apology or explanation. I take klonopin and xanax on a 'as needed' basis but I've gone through periods of my life where I've taken them daily. I've always been able to stop taking them when I'm better. Do what is best for you and your family. Take care, Tiss


----------



## Maria Z

Tiss,Thank you so much for the words of encouragement. I started my Xanax today. Doctor wants me on 1 mg. 4 times per day, which sounded like a lot for me even though I switched over from Aitvan. I took only .5 mg. of the Xanax this morning and a couple of hours later, I was very nauseas, had cold sweats and chills, etc. I called my doctor, and he told me to take 1 mg. for my next dose. I did that, and I was so fatigued, dizzy and out of it, I had to take a nap. So, I called him back and told him I wanted to try the .5 mg. instead. He agreed, and that is what I will try for now. If need be I will increase it again, but it made me exhausted at that dose. As you can probably tell, I am not a "pill popper." I never took many meds in my life (I'm 40 something now), aside from an occasional Advil for cramps or antibiotics for sinus infections. It's very disheartening for me that at my age I am now taking meds for IBS (which I can deal with) but to have to take these so called "addictive" drugs (which all you read about is scary information) on a regular basis is worrisome to me. I try to rationalize that folks who take antidepressants, even though they are not considered addictive drugs, also have to wean off their meds and many have an equally hard time getting off of them as well. I know I will probably need the benzos for the rest of my life because my anxiety/panic is so exacerbated these days. I think I may be at the beginning of perimenopause (even though I'm still quite regular), which can exacerbate anxiety/depression symtpoms. I've been doing a lot of on-line research on this subject, and they are even holding clinic trials at Yale University (in Connecticut) to research this problem further. I know they treat perimenopausal women with hormones, but we all know now how controversial that subject has become. I feel, however, that my symptoms are much worse during PMS time. I just wish I could take the Prozac, Zoloft or Paxil that most other women in my shoes take with at least some success for these symptoms. However, my OBGYN did tell me a while back that they help some people and not others. And if you stop taking them, the symptoms just come back. I'm afraid that the Effexor will just make me feel the same way.So, once again, thank you very much for your response, and wish me luck. Good to meet you.Maria


----------



## Tiss

I began perimenopause at around age 41 or so. I have always had more depression and anxiety around my periods even when I was a teenager and it became nearly intolerable during my 40s. I am 48 now and completely through menopause and it's the best thing that's ever happened to me. I am also on bioidentical hormones which I started about 3 years ago. Progesterone is something you might talk to your doctor about taking now. It can help with sleep and anxiety. I definetly think that hormones play a major part in all of this anxiety mess. I am also one of those that cannnot tolerate at all antidepressant medications. They make me feel so wired that I want to jump out a window! I see a very good doctor and he has worked with me so well. I have also worked with him and tried the things he asked me to do. Now, I take Restoril at night for sleep, which I'll probably start weaning off of that this fall but I'm not worried. And I take (like I already told you) klonopin and xanax when needed. I am so over listening to people rag about benzos---until you've been in our shoes then keep your mouth shut!! I do know that some people abuse these drugs---well, hello? There are very few drugs that aren't abused by someone, somewhere. So, listen to your doctor. You've got to be able to function and take care of yourself and your family. Try to stop worrying about the addiction aspect of benzos---you are so correct when you say that many people have trouble getting off of antidepressants---some have far more problems getting off those than the benzos!Anyway, take care of yourself! A good book about perimenopause is by John Lee called "What your doctor doesn't tell you about perimenopause". It talks alot about progesterone.Also, are you in counseling? It might help ease some of your worry about stuff if you have someone to sit down and talk to. Take care! Tiss


----------



## LdyCarotop

I dont have morning anxiety. Seems my anxiety stems from going out in public. I dread going out so much..that once i do..my heart pounds and i just have this overwhelming sense of panic. I race in.. grab what i need and race out.. and usually i have to hit the bathroom at least once while i am there. which also brings on anxiety because being in a public restroom is stressful to me. i dont go out much with my family anymore. and i really do miss that.


----------



## Maria Z

Tiss and LdyCarotop,Thanks. LdyCarotop, I know what you mean about going out. I was never phobic, but when I do go to stores, I end up having to hit the restroom because the IBS acts up. So much has changed in my life over the last few years. I had gallbladder surgery back in 2000, which exacerbated my IBS symptoms tremendously. Before I took the IBS meds, I was hitting the bathroom I'd say about eight times per day.Tiss,Thanks for your response. I am seeing a doctor in September about this. I am still regular, but maybe there's something to the progesterone problem. I've had really bad PMS symptoms as well, especially over the last few years and am wondering if this is now perimenopause making things worse. You are taking the Effexor as well, right? Did you have a problem with side effects on that med? My doctor gave me the sample packs to start with, but I just haven't tried it because none of the others seemed to have worked and then it's so hard when you stop them. I feel like I've been living in a cage over the last few months and just can't seem to get out. I've always been an optimist, outgoing and I even used to work for a company called the American Comedy Network, which produced comedy skits for affiliate radio stations across the country. Now I cry all the time. I've always been a very social person, loving life and now this. I just can't believe this is happening to me.I will look for that book. May I ask what hormonal medication you are on so that I can present it to this doctor as an option? As I mentioned before, right now I'm just taking Xanax and an IBS med, but I'm very desperate for relief of this anxiety/depression. The Xanax has helped with the anxiety, but the depression just isn't going away. I get extremely low sometimes and cry a lot. As for counseling, I've been there, done that. It certainly helps as an adjunct to medication. However, if the meds aren't working well, the therapy doesn't have the same effect.Thanks again for all of your help thus far.Maria


----------



## Tiss

I do not take Effexor because I tend to have paradoxical reactions to SSRI antidepressants. But most people tolerate them well so I would give it a try. My daughter takes Lexapro with no side effects. The estrogen and progresterone are prescription strength hormones that are compounded through a compounding pharmacy. The estrogen is Estriol and Estrace and the progesterone is just that---progesterone.Most likely your dr will not give you estrogen since you are still having periods but progesterone can be used without having gone through menopause. Hang in there. Tiss


----------



## california123

Maria, I'm the one taking Xanax and Effexor and they got me through a terrible period in my life without D and without depression. I have had no problem cutting back on either of them, my Xanax is now one quarter of where I started and the Effexor cut my half. Good luck.


----------



## 2boysongo

Hey Yall.......I'm new to all this ! But I can relate to everyone ! I've been wondering if I should be on some tpye of med. for nerves too? I dont want the Doc to think I'm crazy but I feel that is my biggest problem and why I have IBS. I'm a worrier! Need some friends to help b/c no one seems to get how I feel.


----------



## Maria Z

twoboysongo,Welcome to the anxiety club. A club that no one seems to want to join. Research shows that women suffer more than men do. I read a very interesting article the other day in a major newspaper that said they are doing research on anxiety/depression during perimenopause. I'm in my mid-40's and am convinced that my hormones are changing and, therefore, causing my pre-existing anxiety to worsen.You are not alone. Just read how all of the other posts and you will see how many people suffer for anxiety, depression or many times, both. Hopefully, you will find some solace by joining this group.Maria


----------



## 2boysongo

Thank you so much....just your kind words have made me feel better about joining this site. I'm on a new med. for IBS it's called Nulev. I've been on it for a short time but doesnt really seem to be helping. But after reading what I have on here I feel I might need something to calm my nerves. I'm scared to go out of the house. Kinda frustrating !


----------



## kiwi1254

Hi. This is my first post on this site and I really "enjoyed" reading all your messages. Obviously I can realte to 90% of them. I have had IBS for 8 years now and I find that I can uually control it unless I am under stress. The it is so bad that I can barely function. I suffer from stomach and mid-back pian. My question to the group is: Does anyome else suffer from back pain related tothis condition? If so what do you do for it.Thx.....Jackie


----------



## kiwi1254

Does anyone use this anymore?


----------



## Guest

Its so reassuring to see others in the same miserable state as me (not that I'd wish IBS on my worst enemy). Mine has got a whole lot worse with my little girl Sophie starting school. She's my baby of the family and up to now, life during the middle of the day has revolved around her, taking her to the park, organising teas with her friends etc. Suddenly, there's a whole big scarey vacuum with nothing to fill it with at the moment and symptoms which I used to brush away loom large, every gut rumble is analysed and I've got into a state where I'm sleeping very badly if at all. Pathetic when I'm a 42 year old law graduate, isn't it!!! IBC is very poorly understood here in Cheshire UK, if it ain't cancer, they ain't interested and you grin and bear it. I'm trying to see the positive in things and like one of the writers, pets are great - in my case, my Sheltie Milo. I need to sort out where I'm going in life.thanks for listeningSue


----------



## 2boysongo

Sorry to everyone.....I havent been online lately so I havent responded. In regards to back pain. Yes, I have back pain. Between my shoulder blades and sometimes it feels like it's coming through my chest. One Dr. thought it was my gall bladder but that got ruled out. I have a very weird stomach along with this IBS ####! Sorry for the use of words ! I dont like living like this at all but trying to deal with it. As for what I do.....I still suffer with my back. Nobody has figured anything out yet to help ! When they do I'll let you know !


----------

